# 15" RHOM



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres my 15" Rhom "Lumpy" I picked up friday from Aquascape. He was scooped up with a swimming pool net and put into a large styrofoam box lined with 2 garbage bags. It weighed like 100 pounds so it was a bitch moving it in and out of the car.

Heres a few pictures Alex and I took at AS












































Heres a few shots of him when I got him home. The tank was destroyed when I was taking out my pygos so I still have more aquascaping to do. I also added some black water extract and dimmed the lights down. Hes been pretty mellow and relaxed but is still getting used to his new home. He got a little scuffed up from the trip and his chimple got a little raw which will clear up with time.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

really nice man


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

god damn!
how much did he cost?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i want one that big


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BASSFISHERMAN said:


> god damn!
> how much did he cost?


dont ask


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

sweeet rhom man!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you made a good decision. Nothing more impressive then a large rhom IMO. And after they are comfortable...they are very interactive.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

come on, i want to know 
the addiction only gets worse if you can't talk about it :laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That guy is a monster!...I saw it with my own eyes as AS...sh*t it really big. nice pick up Timz


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PiranhaLos said:


> come on, i want to know
> the addiction only gets worse if you can't talk about it :laugh:


I payed with this


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> I payed with this


how many of those? 100?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice monster.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow thats a killer Rhom man


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BASSFISHERMAN said:


> I payed with this


how many of those? 100?
[/quote]
about that


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Great pickup


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

That thing is a monster! Very nice! I would like to see some vids when ya get them!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow its huge


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

doesnt he look like a mamaz boy?:rasp:










great pick up timbz


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

that fish looks like a sanchezi next to u


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> doesnt he look like a mamaz boy?:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










mamaz boy?? you couldnt even afford my rhoms turds


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

HAHAH my mom was screaming like crazy when i bought Red Bellies hihi now i want caribe with that she will deffinitelly kick me out with the fish lol hahha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

:laugh: whats caribean?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> doesnt he look like a mamaz boy?:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










mamaz boy?? you couldnt even afford my rhoms turds
[/quote]

Easy there boys! That's a rhom I thaught it was a submarine nice pick-up, watch those fingers!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That is a big one. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I think Rhoms look better with size and age. Nice fish.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

After posting that pic, ESP is somewhere having nightmares of you and him in the cage...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice pickup.... not much more impressive than a huge rhom!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> doesnt he look like a mamaz boy?:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










mamaz boy?? you couldnt even afford my rhoms turds
[/quote]
i could buy like 4 of them if i wanted..i got money timbz..i dont got the tank space and shipping for one of those is ridiculous


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice pacu


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> nice pacu


Dude... pacus go down in value the bigger they get... well not really but you get the idea.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah but thats pacu is still nice.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

sweat fish timbz, hes a monster!!!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

:laugh:


C0Rey said:


> nice pacu


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Trigga and Timbz should box this out.....

id pay, no joke, id pay to see this


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that's a monster rhom! He looks great.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll probably be dead by the time my rhom grows that big... Nice pick-up!


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

HI HATE THOSE FRIGGIN GRAY RHOMS NO MATTER HOW BIG THEY ARE!!!
N.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hate morons that type in all capital letter's and use the exclamation point all the time.

that's a big fat rhom in a little tank.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

NEKMEK said:


> HI HATE THOSE FRIGGIN GRAY RHOMS NO MATTER HOW BIG THEY ARE!!!
> N.

















.................... nice monster dude---


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

NEKMEK said:


> HI HATE THOSE FRIGGIN GRAY RHOMS NO MATTER HOW BIG THEY ARE!!!
> N.


Come over to my house and say that. 
I'll throw the keys to your Mary Kay car in my tank and let you fish them out.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> HI HATE THOSE FRIGGIN GRAY RHOMS NO MATTER HOW BIG THEY ARE!!!
> N.


Gray Rhoms > YOU


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

very nice pickup timbz. the rhom is monster!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Pat said:


> HI HATE THOSE FRIGGIN GRAY RHOMS NO MATTER HOW BIG THEY ARE!!!
> N.


Come over to my house and say that. 
I'll throw the keys to your Mary Kay car in my tank and let you fish them out.
View attachment 136550

[/quote]







I love it!


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude, that rhom is killer...I love it.. good luck with him..

R.T.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Trigga and Timbz should box this out.....
> 
> id pay, no joke, id pay to see this


Ill tie one arm behind my back and put on an eye patch so I have no depth perception and still whoop that ass.
[/quote]

is that a challenge


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hard ass alert.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

seriously timbz when i reach new york one day i will scrap you

which will most likely be not this coming but next summer


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> seriously timbz when i reach new york one day i will scrap you
> 
> which will most likely be not this coming but next summer


dude stop messing up my thread







and i accept your challenge


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

iight cool sorry bout the derail...nice rhom...what are u feeding him anyways?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> iight cool sorry bout the derail...nice rhom...what are u feeding him anyways?


ducklings


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

part of a nutritious breakfast


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Hellava pick up, good luck with him. I second the video vote.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good .
Nice pic up, It's fun moving them large water filled containers eh?
lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Looks good .
> Nice pic up, It's fun moving them large water filled containers eh?
> lol










we put him in like this plastic gas container with a few cutouts and a flap to put him inside. That went inside of 2 garbage bags which all went into this styrofoam box. I sat with it in the backseat of the car and any sharp turns or big bumps water would shift and I would have to hold it in with the garbage bags. Lifting it out of the car and putting it onto this cart was the hard part since it was a good 100 pounds. Now I understand why they dont want to ship these big guys.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> [http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/monthly_02_2007/post-10881-1171850497.jpg[/img]
> doesnt he look like a mamaz boy?:rasp:
> 
> 
> ...










mamaz boy?? you couldnt even afford my rhoms turds
[/quote]
i could buy like 4 of them turds if i wanted..i got money..i dont got the tank space and shipping for one of those turds is ridiculous
[/quote]


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

awsome rhom timbz









id like to see some feeding videos soon...


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice fish, you can feed him babiess lol


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice looking rohm man what a monster.... trigga wanting to scrap timbz hahaha trigga are you not born in 1990 or something Taking pictures of your self in the mirror kinda remind me of this girl i once new....


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow just saw your monster. i had a 14 incher and i thought that was huge, you guy is a monster. what size tank you got it it?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> doesnt he look like a mamaz boy?:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


possibly....kidding, insane pick up man, beauty fish


----------



## pirahnabreeder01 (Oct 4, 2004)

WOW nice fish man good pick up


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

beercandan said:


> wow just saw your monster. i had a 14 incher and i thought that was huge, you guy is a monster. what size tank you got it it?


hes in a 90 gallon


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Big gray Pacu FTW


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice rhom, sorry for the long delay in response. Looks great and in good shape too. Can't wait to see feedings pics/video.

And tell the haters to f off. Large Rhom FTW


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Very nice rhom, sorry for the long delay in response. Looks great and in good shape too. Can't wait to see feedings pics/video.
> 
> And tell the haters to f off. Large Rhom FTW


thanks.. need to get a good camera and get some duckling feeding videos on here


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not exactly 16 inches (more like 14 to 14.4 inches TL, fish is slightly bent), the fish is gorgeous.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Frank







Alex tried getting the best measurements and said hes about 15" closing in on 16". This picture Alex took shows about 15" but Alex said he wasnt lined up straight and his tail was bending the other way. Either way a 14"-16" Rhom is still great.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Timz it very important to measure the fish right on that size...14" and 16" are big different "IF" you talking about piranha price...

For sample....16" could cost you $800 and 14" can cost you $600 from sponsor...When we talking about big piranha like this, before buy/sell should be measure correctly..

But your Rhomb look very big, I would say almost nearly 16" either way your Rhomb are bad ass!..


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

whos scrappin?!?!? whah? who? I wanna... oh nevermind this is the internet







.

If you already bought and are happy with the monster you now own, I wouldn't worry to much about an inch or 2. Hes a beast. Thats all that matters. Figure out the millimeters when/if you ever sell him.









ps. I really want to know what is the going rate for a rhom turd. and shipping should include a heat pack because I'm not paying good money for a frozen turd pellet. I want it to still be kinda squishy, and fresh. hehe


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

The rhom is a beast either way and can eat multiple fillets of fish in a day. Im going to get him to grow a couple of inches if I can.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One last comment as I feel like I'm derailing a great thread AND PHOTO. When a piranha is measured for total length, don't use the jaw as part of the measurement. Use the snout. Reason for that is the jaw can be opened slightly or totally and given the fish longer length than what it is. I've seen in the past huge ternetzi being shown at 16 inches, but usually the tape is put on when the fishes mouth is open. When its measured more accurately, the fish falls at around 13 inches, which is huge anyway.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Ohhhh, The input is great youre not derailing anything. Let me change up the thread a little bit so its the correct size.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Timbz how you doin?
I was just wondering if you know where your rhom came from or which river because I can't get over how great looking he is. I have a gold daimond rhom but I'm thinking of getting a black rhom as well, they're so smooth and yet dangerous looking.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thanka







hes from peru but not sure what river


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Timz I think I'm going to measure my 14" big rhomb again to make sure it a correct size...I personally measure it and the preview own have measure it as well and we both got exactly 14"....but I'm going to measure it and take a pic for Frank to see I we measure it correctly.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mines probably about 15" I just put 14".. anything over 12" is a monster so im happy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

huge rhoms




























excellent


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Love the latest avatar Timbz!


----------



## bluenose81huskys (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks a mean f*cker him dude


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

did u clear the chimple up off the big guy yet??


----------



## egr73 (Mar 20, 2007)

what have you been feeding the monster?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

you look like a Browning guy timbz, are you?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Ja said:


> you look like a Browning guy timbz, are you?


I like brownies


----------



## egr73 (Mar 20, 2007)

so, your the guy the bought the 800 dollar rhom.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

maybe he is maybe he isnt


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

egr73 said:


> so, your the guy the bought the 800 dollar rhom.


----------

